# I may be the biggest idiot, lol



## blondewannabe33 (Nov 17, 2006)

we have lived here for a while now, and have been wondering about our lights on the plants.  last night we were talking:bong1:  in our bathroom and for a change had the heat lamps on in there.  We actually got to looking at the light set.  2- 250 watt orange glowing heat bulbs.  is this what some of yall are growing with???

my blonde does show up every now and then...lol :rant: 
p.s. each bath has a set.


----------



## RedandWhite (Nov 17, 2006)

Heat lamps? Nope. Any kind of incandescent bulb provides the wrong spectrum for gowing mj. What kills me is the little "Grow Bulbs" that Wal-Mart etc. sells that claim they are for plants. Pretty much all they give off is useless heat. The only time you should even think of using them would be to help root freshly cut clones.


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Nov 17, 2006)

these are infared heat lamps, does it make a difference.  (so am I an idiot either way?lol for thinking they were?lol)


----------



## RedandWhite (Nov 17, 2006)

An idiot?

Not at all. How do we learn without asking questions? I've grown for many years and still have questions-lol.

And no, I still don't think those lamps will be worth the effort.


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Nov 17, 2006)

ok, thanks.  i appreciate you telling me i'm not an idiot for thinking they might work.  i do feel better.  now where is my grinch smilie???lol  I miss him.


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 17, 2006)

hey the best way to find out if that will work is take a clone and put it under the light with a fan and see what happens mybe something will happen your never know until you try. then again i found this.

There are some common lights that may induce a seed to come up, but are worthless for growing purposes. These lights include; Any incandescent (regular) light bulb, halogen lights, black lights and heat lamps. Don't waste your time trying to grow with these lights, you will only be disappointed.

by Medical Marijuana Indoor Marijuana Growers Guide - Lighting


----------

